# Mounter base screw size help



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am working on a universal router base plate and am trying to confirm the base plate mounting screw sizes for the following routers:
Elu 177 
Fein FT 1800 
Freud FT1700E & 1702 VCEK 6mm
Hitachi KM 12V combo 
Makita RF 1101 4mm
Milwaukee 5615-5624 #8-32
Milwaukee 5625 
Ridgid R2200 fixed 
Ridgid 2930 combo kit 
Sear 315 175 040, 050, 070 
Sear 315 275 060 
Skill 
Triton TRA001 (68101), MOF001 (68103) 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

When I need a screw, or on rare occasions need to match a screw or nut thread, I just go to the local hardware store. Take whatever needs the screw, then find a screw that fits the hole. They have a thingy hanging where you can check your screw or nut thread also, in this case you take along the screw or nut. 
No brain cells were harmed in the writing of this.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am making a universal router base and don't have all the routers to match up and confirm the sizes. so I am asking if you have any of the listed routers and could give me the size of the screw. I just need the diameter.
thanks


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott again the internet can be your friend if you use it.

Search for parts for each router and look for screw sizes, here is an example:

http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/upload/fmproduct_filem/M12VC_BD_9292.pdf

PART 46


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

yes, thanks but many manuals don't say what size the screw is.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Go here put in the router name they show a schematic and parts
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/router-parts-c-18715_18779.html


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

scottgrove said:


> I am making a universal router base and don't have all the routers to match up and confirm the sizes. so I am asking if you have any of the listed routers and could give me the size of the screw. I just need the diameter.
> thanks


*Here is another website *that *may* have the information you are looking for...

Hope this helps...

I guess you know what the general format of all of the screw locations are?


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

thanks guys for all the help and advise. 
Question - I am trying to make my base fit as many router mounting patterns as possible. With that said, so holes on different brand are very close together and when overlapped it is forming a slot. My first thought was to make slots for the 3 and 4 hole patterns, this would cover many brands. My concern is that with a slot, the screw would have less surface area / contact to grip and might shimmy loose. Does any one have experience with this?
I could go back to single holes and fewer brands that will fit.
Any suggestions would be helpful.
I am finalizing my drawing this week for the order to the MFG.
thanks
Scott


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Just out of curiosity Scott, is this for a commercial venture, or for your own personal use? I only ask because Milescraft markets a universal baseplate that does fit a wide assortment of routers. If it's for your own personal use, might be less frustrating just purchasing one of theirs.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an M12VC fixed base. Would it be the same as the KM model? I also have an M12V and a V2. The only thing they share is the name Hitachi. 

I don't know if a slot would be a problem or not. Many things are slotted or oversized so that some adjustment is possible.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott I don't think the slots would be a problem, most accessories will have slots or over-sized holes so there is some adjustment available but you might also consider making 2 different bases and list the models each can be used with because most people will buy it for use for only one model router. Just remember that next year all of the manufacturers may come out with new models and a whole new set of holes for mounting bases.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I've decided to make it a commercial venture, only because there is nothing out there like it and it has drastically reduced mishaps with my students.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

scottgrove said:


> I've decided to make it a commercial venture, only because there is nothing out there like it and it has drastically reduced mishaps with my students.


Good luck with this Scott. I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe you should be asking router owners to scan their router bases, then add the make and model and screw size information and then send the scans to you. It should be easy from there. 

Charley


----------

